# Happy birthday Marc



## Kenbo (Nov 23, 2016)

A great big happy birthday goes out to @ripjack13 
Have yourself a fantastic day sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2016)

Have a great one Marc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy birthday! Hope it's a great day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Nov 23, 2016)

Yup, Happy Birthday Marc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> A great big happy birthday goes out to @ripjack13
> Have yourself a fantastic day sir.


thanks ken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> Have a great one Marc! Tony


thanks tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

SENC said:


> Happy Birthday!


thanks henry


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Happy birthday! Hope it's a great day!


thanks clint


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Happy Birthday, Marc!


thanks matt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Yup, Happy Birthday Marc


thanks john


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

We congratulate you on today, the anniversary of your spawning.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2016)

Congrats for advancing to the next level. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy birthday to a crusty old dinosaur, we have video proof!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 23, 2016)

HFBD Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy birtday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday Old Man!!






Happy Birthday Old Man Brink Style!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday Brother.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Happy Birthday Brother.



Isn't that a bit over the top? He might think we actually care

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Isn't that a bit over the top? He might think we actually care


You are probably right...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 23, 2016)

Tried to PM a beer but it wouldn't work. Darn so happy bday anyway

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Tried to PM a beer but it wouldn't work. Darn so happy bday anyway



You actually have to pour it into your keyboard to send it

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 23, 2016)

doing it now zzzjskkfritzzzz

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> doing it now zzzjskkfritzzzz



{Holy Crap, I didn't think he'd actually try it  }

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deltatango (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy birthday! Enjoy yourself today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> We congratulate you on today, the anniversary of your spawning.



Thanks Colin!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats for advancing to the next level. Chuck


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Happy birthday to a crusty old dinosaur, we have video proof!


Thanks Greg!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> HFBD Marc!


Thanks Robert!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Happy birtday


Thanks Mike!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Happy Birthday Old Man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rocky!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Happy Birthday Brother.


Thanks Don!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!


Thanks Mark!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Happy birthday! Enjoy yourself today.


Thanks David!


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy BIRTHDAY  one!!! You made it another trip around the sun!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Tried to PM a beer but it wouldn't work. Darn so happy bday anyway


Thanks Jim!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Happy BIRTHDAY  one!!! You made it another trip around the sun!!!


Thanks Lee!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

@ripjack13 - way to go jacking that post count

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 23, 2016)

1jackrip3 how you feel when you have ate your last peice of jerky.

Happy b-day Marc may you have a great day and jerky leftover for tomorrow.




yendor

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 - way to go jacking that post count


I only had 25 count on my born on date. I may be jealous a lil bit... lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2016)

Sorry I'm late... bur Happy Birthevening to you anyway! enjoy whats left of your day!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> 1jackrip3 how you feel when you have ate your last peice of jerky.
> 
> Happy b-day Marc may you have a great day and jerky leftover for tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Thanks rodney!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Sorry I'm late... bur Happy Birthevening to you anyway! enjoy whats left of your day!



Thanks Scott !!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 - way to go jacking that post count



I have no idea what you're talking about....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 - way to go jacking that post count


I just like to personally thank everyone...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I only had 25 count on my born on date. I may be jealous a lil bit... lol



Don't hate the playa...hate the game....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I just like to personally thank everyone...


Yeah right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

30,919... @ripjack13 

I still think he could have made 30k on the day I picked. then he opens up some other profile to talk in the 3rd person... it was cheating I tell ya!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 - way to go jacking that post count


23 of the posts are his own...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 30,919... @ripjack13
> 
> I still think he could have made 30k on the day I picked. then he opens up some other profile to talk in the 3rd person... it was cheating I tell ya!



That was funny. I laughed a good one on that lil shenanigan....heh heh heh...


----------

